# Rear Differential Oil Recall?



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

I took my Touareg in to get the CD changer wiring harness replaced and my tech said there was a recall on the rear diff (something about the oil, I think.) Anyone hear about this?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes. I had it done during my 20K service. Don't know the details of why, though.


----------



## Big Rich (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (leebo)*

I notice that both of you have Treg V10's. Is this a V10 issue?


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

No I guess it applies to all, since they did it on my V6 yesterday while it was in for an Onstar problem and the windscreen condensation
SSP.


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (CBurkard)*

[/URL] http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1964352


_Modified by fauvaydoc at 2:18 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (fauvaydoc)*

Thanks for the link. Just got my Touareg back this afternoon. On the short drive from the dealership to the office I noticed that it seemed much "happier" off the line and handles acceleration around curves better. It could all be in my head though.


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (fauvaydoc)*

"There is a new update for 2004 m.y. owners with rear differential lock between VIN range 7L-4D000014 to 7L-4D060119. It involves replacing the fluid in the rear diff and both fill and drain plugs. The code is "BQ". So next time you're in for service, make sure it gets done."
The above statement is the previous poster. And my V10 vin is 77L-D0779xx. Thank God for the info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (cctdi)*

Anyone know why the recall and what the symptoms are?


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (watson007)*

I don't think it's that elementary My Dear Watson, but my guess is that it has something to do with the binding and juddering of the rear diff locks.
Maybe they found metal filings in the master oil tanks at the Bratislavia plant...or the drunken Brats were throwing their empty vodka bottles into the tank.
But whatever it was..that oil was BAD! REAL BAD!!!








Cy


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (CBurkard)*

I had mine done and immediately took a 900mi trip. I swear my gas mileage was 10%+ better. The truck runs smoother accelerating from a stop. All in my head? Maybe. But when I imagine things, they are usually negative, not postive.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (tedpark)*

On my drive home this evening (lots of winding highway) I could really tell a difference. What I thought was "nasty transmission" behavior --even after having it replaced -- seems to have improved significantly.
If anyone with locking rear diff hasn't had the recall work performed, set up an appointment and let us know if you notice an improvement. I really hope that you will as the change has made me love my Touareg all over again... just hope the performance improvement is permanent.


----------



## ArizBob (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (CBurkard)*

Kind of curious what damage was done to the running gears with the old oil if the change made such a noticiable improvement to you folks. I had mine done but it was in conjunction with a tire replacement so the change would not be nearly as obvious. I am thinking VW might have some extended warranty issues with regard to the rear differential on the horizon.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (ArizBob)*

I was wondering the same thing. Also wondering if it was caused the failure of my first transmission. While driving in the city this morning I noticed shifting between 1st, 2nd and 3rd was much smoother than before. I used to be able to feel it change gears, now I have to look at the MFI.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (CBurkard)*

I also think the gear shifts are more smooth and soft after the diff oil change. 
Do you think they did some tranny software reflash also. I have the rear diff locks.
There must have been something, really bad in that oil, used earlier, in those specifc VINs and it may have been the cause of all those stepper motor/tranny issues and what not.
So what happens if the rear axle falls off after the tranny chain warranty expires???
Cy


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (tedpark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tedpark* »_I had mine done and immediately took a 900mi trip. I swear my gas mileage was 10%+ better. The truck runs smoother accelerating from a stop. All in my head? Maybe. But when I imagine things, they are usually negative, not postive.








 
With deepest respect to all the posters who noted 'significant improvement' after the oil change, I would offer that what we may have here is a variation on the "Westinghouse Effect"!
On the other hand, I'm going to the dealer today.








Tom


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_Anyone know why the recall and what the symptoms are?

There aren't any symptoms that I know of, my guess for the reason of the recall is new fluid updated with some kind of friction modifier for the locking clutches that should have been in there in the first place. VW doesn't let us know why, they just say "do it". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Is this the same Westinghouse who nearly went bankrupt?

In another thread MDJAK reports that they did a sofware flash along with the rear diff oil change.
Cy


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

The software flash is for the center diff (t-case) module. The rear diff lock has a separate module in the left rear and there is no update for this one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (fauvaydoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fauvaydoc* »_The software flash is for the center diff (t-case) module. The rear diff lock has a separate module in the left rear and there is no update for this one.

Is this a NEW flash or the same one that has been out for 6 or more months now?


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Same one. (only one so far for the t-case module, address 22). There haven't been ANY new flashes in a while.


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Is this the same Westinghouse who nearly went bankrupt?

You shouldn't have asked! 
The Westinghouse Effect was the conclusion from a study done in the 30's by efficiency engineers who were trying measure improvements as they observed some production people. Turns out that merely watching them, not the changes they introduced, caused the measurable improvement. 
Hence, people will automatically perceive better performance after their transfer oil has been changed, particularly as the result of a recall.








Tom


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (grizzfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grizzfan* »_ 
With deepest respect . . . "Westinghouse Effect"!
Tom

If enough of us believe - that makes it true!


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (ArizBob)*

Four words:
Grind, filings and premature wear.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (grizzfan)*

Do you really think VW would have spent even a dime, just to give us the Westinghouse efffect on a truck that suffers from Murphy's Law???








Cy


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_Four words:
Grind, filings and premature wear.









The sad thing is, you're probably right on the money


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Do you really think VW would have spent even a dime, just to give us the Westinghouse efffect on a truck that suffers from Murphy's Law???








 

Not in the slightest. But it is uncanny that they got everybody to believe that, by changing differential oil, the thing runs better. I wonder what they could do to make us believe we were getting 30 mpg?!!








Tom


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (grizzfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grizzfan* »_ ...I wonder what they could do to make us believe we were getting 30 mpg?!!...

How about an optimistic trip computer?
Hey wait a second...!


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_How about an optimistic trip computer?
Hey wait a second...!









That makes me think that I could burn diesel in my V8 and get mileage similar to your V10.
Well, if nothing else, I could make as much soot and smoke!!


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (CBurkard)*

Just a reminder the "BQ" service is not a recall it's a Tech. bulletin and the customer has to request it. I took mine in today for 30K and they didn't know about it (or were playing stupid) then they printed it out and it states customer must request this or complain about driveline noise. I'll post exact bulletin words later when I get my paperwork back tonight with the Reg.......


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (wineman)*

So, I had mine in for the 20K today and my service manager did a check on my VIN nad said that my VIN does NOT require this TSB.
I don't have the rear dif lock. Does the TSB not apply to Touareg's without this feature?


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

The TSB is dated Apr.27,2005
group 39 
number 05-01
Touareg with differential Lock
MY 2004
Vin # USA 7L=4D000014 to 7L-4D060119
Vin# Canada 7L_4D000039 to 7L_4D059806
BQ rear differential required oil change 
oil part# G 052 196 A2 1.6 litre


_Modified by depiry at 3:57 AM 6-25-2005_


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_Just a reminder the "BQ" service is not a recall it's a Tech. bulletin and the customer has to request it...

Mine was done @ the 20K service interval. I did not request it...
I know that whenever I bring my truck in for service, the service advisors always run the VIN looking for TSBs.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

I have the rear diff locks, got the letter in mail and mine was done as a routine at my 10K service.
Cy


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

A big Texas howdy and thanks!


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (watson007)*

Is this something that applies to early 05's? or just 04's within indicated VIN#s?


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (depiry)*

depiry,
I think you might have dropped a couple of 00s in the last VIN segment:


depiry said:


> Vin # USA 7L=4D000014 to *7L-4D06119*
> The last thing I saw said through VIN 4D0061XXX.
> Anyhow, I took my Treg in for the DQ and the service manager said there wasn't a TSB for my VIN although it's 4D0059xxx. Anybody have any suggestions?
> 
> ...


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (grizzfan)*

It's a BQ Tech Bulletin not DQ dated April 27, 2005. It's in effect for 12 mo. on vin #7L_4D000014 to 7L_4D060119 US models.
Have your dealer check the "OTIS View Campaign inquiry screen" for you vehicle.
If you'd like a copy of the bulletin IM me with a Phone # and I can FAx a copy to you ....
Just in case your vehicle is from Canada the vin#s are 7L_4D000039 to 7L_4D059806


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (grizzfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grizzfan* »_ Anybody have any suggestions?








Tom

Do you have locks on your rear dif.? Looks like the TSB applies only to Touaregs with rear dif. lock option.


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_
Do you have locks on your rear dif.? Looks like the TSB applies only to Touaregs with rear dif. lock option.

 
I belive so! That's the diagram of the 4-wheels clockwise from the Lo Range position, right? I've never put the selector in that positon.
Tom


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

dropped 1 zero TSB is for MY 2004 Check VIN # Marty.


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_Just a reminder the "BQ" service is not a recall it's a Tech. bulletin and the customer has to request it. I took mine in today for 30K and they didn't know about it (or were playing stupid) then they printed it out and it states customer must request this or complain about driveline noise. I'll post exact bulletin words later when I get my paperwork back tonight with the Reg.......

wineman, this information is incorrect. Any bulletin that starts with the letter "B", is a "required vehicle update" and WILL get done on every vehicle that it applies to even if the owner does not ask for it or give symptoms. If it does apply to your vehicle, assuming the service advisor does their job and runs your VIN through the OTIS system every time you car is in for service, it will get done.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (fauvaydoc)*

Nowhere on the Bulletin does it say "required vehicle service" I have a copy of it right in my hands. And, as posted earlier not all service advisors run your vin# through the OTIS system. Another "fact" when my service advisor ran my vin# which does fall within the range and has rear diff. lock, they claim it didn't show up in the system, so I requested it, the service advisor even put those words on the paper work "owner requests BQ service" or it wouldn't have gotten done. And it's still not done, my dealer had to order the parts, so next week I have to bring it back ....
2 service advisor also claim I am the first person that has even mentioned this TSB, what's up with that .....
Incompetence or stupidity, take your pick ......


----------



## mineralfarmer (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (fauvaydoc)*

What are the specs on this differential oil? I need to do the change myself (no dealer anywhere near me). I wonder if the 80W-90 Swepco I have on hand will be correct or not...


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (mineralfarmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mineralfarmer* »_What are the specs on this differential oil? I need to do the change myself (no dealer anywhere near me). I wonder if the 80W-90 Swepco I have on hand will be correct or not...



_Quote, originally posted by *depiry* »_The TSB is dated Apr.27,2005
group 39 
number 05-01
Touareg with differential Lock
MY 2004
Vin # USA 7L=4D000014 to 7L-4D060119
Vin# Canada 7L_4D000039 to 7L_4D059806
BQ rear differential required oil change 
oil part# G 052 196 A2 1.6 litre


Here's a link to the TSB which includes the oil spec:
Technical Bulletin 39-05-01
I think this oil is synthetic gear oil SAE 75W90, but I am not sure - call the dealer to confirm.
HTH

_Modified by henna gaijin at 8:20 PM 10-11-2006_


_Modified by henna gaijin at 8:21 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## mineralfarmer (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (henna gaijin)*

I still haven't been able to get past the part number for this oil. I need to know what weight it is, etc., and whether there's anything magical about it.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (mineralfarmer)*

According to the Bentley Manual it is Synthetic 75W90 p/n G052 145 S2


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Rear Differential Oil Recall? (v10tdiguy)*

I just read the TSB and it also gives a p/n for the oil although a different one. It also states the drain plug should be replaced and gives that p/n also. I would follow the advice given above and verify everything with the dealer.


----------

